# Remote Salary Coding Openings: Clinic, IP, ED, SDS!



## jenanm (Aug 1, 2015)

The company I work with is looking for credentialed, experienced, coders for Inpatient, Clinic Coding, ED, and SDS. These are Remote, salary, full time openings, that offer very competitive pay, accuracy bonuses, 401k, reimbursement for annual dues, and unlimited AAPC and AHIMA approved CEU's. If you are thinking of making a change, please email me directly with your information and what specialty you code. I think you will very impressed with what we offer our coders.

Thanks!

Jenan Custer Director of Coding
Healthcare Coding and Consulting Services HCCS
jcuster@hccscoding.com


----------



## yvonnedear (Aug 4, 2015)

My name is Yvonne Dear. I have been a certified coder since 2007. I'm been doing coding and billing since 2000, with the last 9 years at a busy OB/GYN clinic. I'm very interested in remote coding. Please contact me with more info at yvonnedear@hotmail.com


----------



## lkeithcpc (Aug 5, 2015)

I have emailed my information to you. Thank you.


----------



## Elayaraja.Rajendiran (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have experience in HCC with ICD-10 CM and currently working in IP-DRG coding.

Name: Elayaraja R
Certification: CPC-A
Exp: 3 Years
mail:elayaraja22@hotmail.com

Thanks & Regards,
Elayaraja


----------



## rsanthosh888@gmail.com (Aug 17, 2015)

My name is Santhosh Ramavath. I have been a certified coder since 2013. I'm been doing coding since 2011, with the last 4 years in IP-DRG
. I'm very interested in remote coding. Please contact me with more info at rsanthosh888@gmail.com


----------



## Sarojinidevi SJ (Aug 24, 2015)

*Remote coding*

I have emailed my information to you. Thank you.

Thanks,
Sarojinidevi


----------



## anitadianad (Aug 25, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi,
I am very interested in remote coding. Currently in IP - DRG, My contact info is anitaros81@gmail.com


----------



## mokkapati.bhavani (Aug 26, 2015)

*Remote coding*

Hi,
I am Bhavani mokkapati, CPC looking for remote coding position with Inpatient/outpatient physician coding experience.


----------



## plschmacht (Sep 10, 2015)

My name is Pat Schmacht and I work as a coder for a family practice clinic. I am interested in remote coding. If you have anything for this specialty I would be interested. I can be contacted at pat.schmacht@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## SHOLLAND12 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello my name is Shannon Holland and I work as a coder for a pediatrics office.  I am CPC certified and soon to be CPMA certified as well.  My email is sholland7@gmail.com.  Thank you.


----------

